# BMW style tail lights



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Very tempting, but the big question is- Will they fit without rewiring? Plug and play harnesses are always better!

Also: wait for the price to drop, 460+ 50 for shipping? These will be imported within the next few months and will be much cheaper.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I like these I just don't like the placement of the reverse light. I would prefer it at the bottom instead of the top !


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Ugh.. that.. price... ugh... Nah I'm good lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haha, were on the same boat Eric! 



ErikBEggs said:


> Ugh.. that.. price... ugh... Nah I'm good lol.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Some new pics... im realy liking this taillights!


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Not a big fan of the look. It just looks unnatural to me.. I dunno..


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

im liking the Mercedes tail light look better just wish they werent $350+


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> Not a big fan of the look. It just looks unnatural to me.. I dunno..



Me either. What about when a bulb burns out? Oh I know I am not driving behind my car so who cares. Like most people with no brake lights on the road(or just the 3rd tail light)!!! Until you almost hit them.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Buy CRUZE 2012 TAIL LIGHT, LACETTI Tail light, cruze LED tail light, Cruze BM tail lamp Hot price!!!Chevy Cruze BM S6 Series style/Type LED Tail Light/Lamp for 09-12 CRUZE Hot-sale product 4P/set at Aliexpress.com


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not feeling them. maybe on a black car I might think different not sure.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Has anyone installed the BMW 7 Series LEDs style (first one on the first post) on their car yet? If so - I'm assuming it wasn't plug n play? If it wasn't, how hard was it to install them?


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

There's another vendor here that has some really nice LED plug and play lights. I believe they're called Technostalgia.


yup. here ya go.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...chnostalgia-led-tail-lights-release-info.html


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

JstCruzn said:


> Has anyone installed the BMW 7 Series LEDs style (first one on the first post) on their car yet? If so - I'm assuming it wasn't plug n play? If it wasn't, how hard was it to install them?



I have had them on for over a year now with NO issues at all. The lights still work great, look awesome and have not faded yet. They are not plug & play, however just send it to a good installer if you are not a DIY'er.


----------



## mAtTaYaLa34 (Jun 28, 2012)

Needs wiring harness  I only have my inner lights installed. Those went in no problem. The outer ones though.......


----------

